# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 51 - 55



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*51. Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)*
*Conductor:* Marcon
*Soloist:* Carmignola
*Orchestra:* Venice Baroque Orchestra
(1999)









*52. Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C, D. 944 "Great"*
*Conductor:* Szell 
*Orchestra:* Cleveland Orchestra	
(1957)









*53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64*
*Conductor:* Maazel
*Orchestra:* Cleveland Orchestra 
(1973)









*54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14*
*Conductor:* Davis
*Orchestra:* Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
(1974)









*55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, op. 18*
*Conductor:* Previn
*Soloist:* Ashkenazy
*Orchestra:* London Symphony Orchestra 
(1971)


----------

